# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  Russian External Passport

## Atomcat

I need how you can obtain a Russian External Passport and the costs and procedures.

----------


## JB

You have to be Russian or married to a Russian or be a very rich businessman with friends in the right places.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Or just a plain criminal with the right connections

----------


## Atomcat

Okay this is for a Friend who is Russian and wants to go to Turkey.

----------


## JB

Where does he live? Is your friend a Russian citizen? How is it that he is Russian and has no passport?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Where does he live? Is your friend a Russian citizen? How is it that he is Russian and has no passport?

 Maybe he's like me? I don't have a passport either. (It's OK not to have a passport contrary to what you've been trying to convince yourself)

----------


## Friendy

> How is it that he is Russian and has no passport?

 I believe he means загранпаспорт.  For that he should go to the nearest OVIR if the things haven't changed since 2002.

----------


## Friendy

> Maybe he's like me? I don't have a passport either. (It's OK not to have a passport contrary to what you've been trying to convince yourself)

 You mean external passport (the one you don't have) not internal, right?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Maybe he's like me? I don't have a passport either. (It's OK not to have a passport contrary to what you've been trying to convince yourself)   You mean external passport (the one you don't have) not internal, right?

 No, I mean the internal passport, vnutrenni - course I have the zagran passport, otherwise how would I have been able to tour the world?

----------


## Friendy

> No, I mean the internal passport, vnutrenni - course I have the zagran passport, otherwise how would I have been able to tour the world?

 But isn't it against the law not to have an internal passport (if you are a Russian citizen of course)? As far as I know it may be OK for a short period of time but for a long time ... there can be problems.  I think I'll go and check some laws  ::

----------


## JB

Don't you need an internal passport to register for housing? My husband is now in the process of registering for our new apartment and I thought he needed to use his internal passport. I'm not a citizen so I use my USA travel passport.

----------


## VendingMachine

Your external passport can be used in place of your internal one (if you have one, that is). And you don't really have to register for housing unless you're buying an apartment and in that case you can use your external passport or a plastic ID - you just go to a lawyer and state under oath that you are indeed Vasya Poopkin. But I dunno about Moscow - I've heard they have crazy bylaws there.

----------


## JB

We own our apartment so we must register my husband and as a foreigner I must register every time I sneeze. It seems Moscow is very strict and compulsive about registration. I've heard that we even have more laws about registration than the rest of Russia.

----------

